# Bidding commercial job nh



## C21 (Jan 3, 2017)

Looking for some help bidding a commercial property in nh. I will post a pic of the properties and all that needs to be plowed will be subcontracting and using my truck and the property owners loader with 12 foot bucket he says for a 4 inch storm it takes four hours to plow This is my first year plowing for myself and only have driveways right now not sure on best way to price it for plowing alone anything not colored black in the pic will be plowed


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Can't help with price since don't know your market at all. But if you put the bucket down should be able to finish in well under 4 hours with loader and a truck.


----------



## awhip (Feb 6, 2015)

Do you have to shovel walks? treat it for ice? are you doing a per push price or seasonal? why so late in the year... i wouldn't let it build up much more than 4 inches. i also would think it sounldnt take that 4 hrs. price wise thats on you. if you're friendly with the owner, ask him what he thinks it's worth. my guess is if your using his loader, not much.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

4 hours with a truck and loader of any kind? You could shovel it by hand that fast.


----------

